# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  خلاصة الكلام في حكم الحجامة حال الصيام

## أبو يوسف التواب

*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه..
أما بعـد:

فهذه إحدى المسائل الكبار التي تتعارك فيها الأنظار، وتتضايق فيه الأفكار؛ لظهور تعارض بين النصوص، والأقيسة، والأصول..

فالقول بالفطر بالاحتجام من مفردات مذهب الإمام أحمد، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم ، وجماعة من أهل الحديث كابن المنذر وابن خزيمة والأوزاعي والدارمي وإسحاق رحمهم الله أجمعين؛ لحديث شدّاد ورافع بن خديج رضي الله عنهما مرفوعاً : ( أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم ) أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وحسنه وابن ماجه.

ولكنّ المشهور من مذهب أحمد الاقتصار على الحجامة وعدم قياس غيرها مما ينتج عنه سحب دم كثير عليها ، إذ العلة غير معقولة المعنى ، والأمر تعبدي لا يقاس عليه . 
واختار شيخ الإسلام تعدية ذلك لكل ما كان مثل الحجامة في المعنى كفصاد أو تشريط أو أي طريقة يخرج بها الدم كخروجه بالحجامة، وهو وجه في المذهب. 

وذهب الجمهور إلى أن الحجامة لا تفسد الصوم؛ لحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: احتجم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو محرم، واحتجم وهو صائم. البخاري وغيره. وجاء : وهو محرمٌ صائم .
ورواه البخاري في صحيحه أيضاً بلفظ : احتجم النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو صائم.

استدل الحنابلة ومن وافقهم بما يلي:
1- حديث شداد، وقد رواه أكثر من ستة عشر صحابياً ، ويؤيده عمل الصحابة من تأخيرهم الحجامة إلى الليل .
وأجيب : بأن عمل الصحابة ليس صريحاً في كونهم يرون الفطر بالحجامة ، ولعل هذا التأخير إلى الليل خشية الضعف الذي يؤدي إلى الفطر، ويؤيد ذلك أن أنساً -رضي الله عنه- سُئِل: أكنتم تكرهون الحجامة للصائم؟ قال : لا، إلا من أجل الضعف. البخاري ) .

2- قالوا: حديثنا قول وحديث ابن عباس فِعل ، والقول مقدم على الفعل . 
ويجاب عن هذا : بأنه ترجيح ، ولا يصار إليه إلا عند عدم إمكان الجمع، وعدم ثبوت نسخ .

3- حديث ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- أولى بالنسخ من حديثنا ؛ لأنه يلزم بالقول بنسخ حديثنا مخالفة الأصل (براءة الذمة) مرتين .. لأن حديث ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- موافق لحكم الأصل .
وأجيب : بأن هذا غير مسلَّم ، ثم ما الذي يمنع مثل هذا ؟!.. ثم إنه معارَضٌ بقول جماعة من العلماء: أن الخبر المبقي للبراءة الأصلية مقدَّم على الرافع لها. 

4- أن لفظة : ( وهو صائم ) في حديث ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- ليست ثابتة ، قال أحمد وغيره: هي خطأ من قبيصة .
وأجيب : بأن هذا القول من الإمام أحمد قد قابله إخراج الإمام البخاري للحديث في صحيحه المجمع على قبول ما فيه مما هو على شرطه .

5- أن ما ذكرنا من القول بالتفطير بالحجامة موافق للقياس الصحيح من أن كل ما يخرج من البدن وربما سبّب ضعفاً: مفطر .. مثله مثل القيء وخروج دم الحيض والاستمناء .
ويجاب : بأن هذا يسقُط إن ثبتت الرخصة فيه؛ لأنه لا يصار إلى مثل هذا إذا قابل نصا، وإلا كان قياساً فاسد الاعتبار.

وقال الجمهور :
1- حديث شداد منسوخ ؛ لأنه ثبت في بعض رواياته أنه كان عام الفتح ، وحديث ابن عباس في حجة الوداع إذ لم يصحب ابن عباس رسول الله محرماً إلا فيها . 
وأجيب : بأنه لا يسلَّم بدعوى النسخ ؛ لأنه لم يثبت صيام رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حجة الوداع ، ولعل صيامه لم يكن حال إحرامه – كما جاء في لفظ البخاري : ( احتجم وهو محرم ، واحتجم وهو صائم ) – فيكون قوله: "وهو محرم صائم" من قبيل اختلاط الرواة، وتكون كل حادثة مستقلة عن الأخرى .

2- أن حديث شداد منسوخ ، لأنه ثبت ما يدل على نسخه من حديث النسائي في الكبرى وابن خزيمة في صحيحه بإسناد صحيح عن أبي سعيد -رضي الله عنه-: أرخص النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في الحجامة للصائم. وأحاديث أُخر.. والرخص إنما تكون بعد العزيمة .

3- حمل حديث شداد على المجاز، لوجود الأدلة الصارفة عن حمله على الحقيقة : 
أ*- فقد يكون " أفطر " بمعنى ذهب أجرهما ، ويؤيده بعض روايات الحديث من أنهما كانا يغتابان.

ورد ابن خزيمة في صحيحه دعوى فطرهما بالغيبة فقال: ( و جاء بعض أهل الجهل بأعجوبة في هذه المسألة فزعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إنما قال : (أفطر الحاجم و المحجوم) لأنهما كانا يغتابان، فإذا قيل له : فالغيبة تفطر الصائم ؟ زعم أنها لا تفطر الصائم، فيقال له : فإن كان النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم- عندك إنما قال : (أفطر الحاجم و المحجوم) لأنهما كانا يغتابان، و الغيبة عندك لا تفطر الصائم، فهل يقول هذا القول من يؤمن بالله؟ يزعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أعلم أمته أن المغتابَين مفطران؟ و يقول هو : بل هما صائمان غير مفطرين! فخالف النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الذي أوجب الله على العباد طاعته و اتباعه ...) 

ب*- وقد يكون بمعنى : عرّضا أنفسهما للفطر بهذا الفعل، أو : أوشكا أن يفطرا.
فالحاجم عرَّض نفسه للفطر بمصه القارورة، والمحجوم لأجل الضعف.
وأجيب عنه: بأن هذا استنباطٌ لوصف يعود على النص بالإبطال.

وقد يحمل على أنه دعاء عليهما، لا على أنه خبر عن فطرهما.
وأجيب عنه: بأنه احتمال لا دليل عليه.

وقال ابن خزيمة -رحمه الله- راداً قول الجمهور : ( إنما احتجم وهو محرم صائم في السفر لأنه لم يكن قط محرماً مقيماً ببلده، والمسافر إذا نوى الصوم له الفطر بالأكل والشرب والحجامة وغيرها ، فلا يلزم من حجامته أنها لا تفطر ، فاحتجم وصار مفطراً ، وذلك جائز ) . 
وأجاب الخطابي في " معالم السنن " عما ذكره ابن خزيمة: ( وهذا تأويل باطل ، لأنه قال : احتجم وهو صائم فأثبت له الصيام مع الحجامة ، ولو بطل صومه بها لقال أفطر بالحجامة ).
قال النووي في شرح المهذب : ( ولأن السابق إلى الفهم من قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ( احتجم وهو صائم ) الإخبار بأن الحجامة لا تبطل الصوم ، ويؤيده باقي الأحاديث المذكورة . والله أعلم ) .

( قلت ) : الذي يترجح عندي أن الحجامة لا تفطر الصائم ، وإن كانت مكروهة إن خشي الضعف بها، ويتأيد هذا بما ورد عند أبي داود عن ابن أبي ليلى عن رجل صحب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال : نهى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن الحجامة للصائم والمواصلة ولم يحرِّمهمـا إبقاءً على أصحابه. قال الحافظ: (وإسناده صحيح)، وقال النووي في المجموع شرح المهذب: (بإسنادٍ على شرط البخاري ومسلم).والله أعلم.

وأما الحاجم ، وهو الذي يمص الدم بواسطة القارورة ، فقد قال شيخ الإسلام في شرح العمدة : ( وأما الذي يحجم غيره ، فقال أكثر أصحابنا : يفطر أيضاً ) .
ويظهر أن هناك خلافاً داخل المذهب في حق الحاجم ، ولعل المشهور عندهم: أنه يفطر؛ لظاهر الحديث، وبناءً على اعتبارهم أن إفطار الحاجم والمحجوم أمر تعبدي لا دخل للقياس فيه .

وعلى القول بالتفطير بها؛ لا يصح قياس الدم الخارج من خلع سن أو خروج الرعاف أو خروج الدم من الجراحة أو سحب الدم اليسير للتحليل أو خروج دم الاستحاضة على الحجامة؛ لأن تأثيرها على البدن ليس كتأثير الحجامة، بخلاف الفصد والتبرع بالدم ونحوه.*

----------

